# Small hide



## mosco (Jul 14, 2014)

I didn't really like the look of the toilet roll as a hide so I made my own little hide. I just cut the bottom of a 1.25L water bottle off, burnt a small entrance in it, used some grout and covered it in that. So easy and cheap as chips. Hope this helps some people.











Please leave any feedback on how I could improve this


----------



## MrVic (Jul 14, 2014)

Improve? You could start with a sky light and a satellite dish at the minimum 

Great job, what's to improve? It looks like a rock  cheap as way of making stuff yourself.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 14, 2014)

What a neat idea!  im impressed and yes it looks much nicer than a dunny roll lol. 
Well done


----------



## mosco (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## mosco (Jul 14, 2014)

I was also thinking the top of the hide could be used as a basking spot or even putting another entrance at the top of the hide


----------



## montysrainbow (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes u could make deeper ones too!  very creative [MENTION=35700]mosco[/MENTION]


----------



## mosco (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah there's so many things you could do!  thank you [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION]


----------



## ddwdave (Aug 19, 2014)

Im going to make one.thanks..bit better than my tubing,and it looks like a rock


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=35700]mosco[/MENTION] Thaught about dry brushing the edges with a light grey to give it that rock look?


----------



## Thyla (Aug 19, 2014)

Great idea and good looking finish. Burning plastic bottles would give off some nasty fumes but because you have coated it in grout I guess this will suppress any residual toxic chemicals. I wonder if grout has any toxic chemicals in it?


PS: I use non-toxic pond sealer to coat my hides


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 19, 2014)

I think once it is left a few days to cure it is safe, It would be with a few coats of pond sealer. Wonder if you could / try to remove the plastic inside?


----------



## mosco (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=34564]Native_EWD[/MENTION] that's a good idea I'll try it with my next one. And also you would have to make the plastic have a gradual angle outward other wise it would be nearly impossible to remove it without cracking the grout. Mine has a sort of bow inwards so I can't take the plastic out


----------

